# Converting to a swing tongue trailer



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a fixed tongue magic tilt trailer for my 16 ft boat. It fits in the garage with barely any room to spare. I found a swing tounge attachement for 70 dollars. It looks good. I was considering having it welded on instead of bolted but I talked to a trailer guy and he said rust will start on my trailer because it is hot dip galvanized. 

Has anyone done this conversion. Do you know if the rust will be substantial or can I reduce it with some spray on? I need to do this so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any time I drill holes in a galvanized trailer
I apply a cold galvanized spray to the raw steel.
It seems to hold the rust to a minimum.
Also the fact I don't launch my trailer,
may have something to do with it.

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=36


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

can you post a link to the swing joint cause I may be looking for something like it soon.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/items.asp?Cc=A-TONGUS


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Bretts link is exactly it. Looks like an easy enough project.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Cast iron is a trick to weld let alone to another steel. You would have to use nickel or braze it. (Unless things have changed in the past few years.)

I think the bolts would be a stronger hold. I would through bolt it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Cast iron is a trick to weld let alone to another steel. You would have to use nickel or braze it. (Unless things have changed in the past few years.)
> 
> I think the bolts would be a stronger hold. I would through bolt it.


Definitely what he said.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I would bolt it. Welding to cast iron can be done with the correct electrode but it is a bear to do. Hot galvanizing is the better option. If you do cut drill into the metal the cold galvanization sprays are about the best thing you can do short of re-dipping the trailer or parts of it. Make sure the metal is super clean so you get a good bond. Now as far as rust in that spot is concerned, I have never dunked my trailer that far up, the ramps I visit would require dunking the axle on my truck to do that. I try to keep the tires dry on the truck. I'd spray it after cutting and again once the bolts are set. Just inspect well a couple of times a year and grind and touch up as needed.

Swamp


----------



## OviedoAV (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, that is $30.00 cheaper than West Marine. Does anyone know where I can get one of these in the Orlando/Seminole Co. area. Just got a Ghee today and I am a few inches shy of getting it in the garage. I need to find one by tomorrow if possible.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Ghee Dave:
If you are just a few inches too long, can you just shorten the trailer tongue and be done with it?

Swamp


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Or just cut it and sleeve it. You'll need a section of box steel
that will allow the existing tongue to fit snugly inside.


----------



## btomas (Jun 29, 2010)

We did the Fulton bolt on conversion a few months ago and were surprised how easy the install went.  Nice and clean. Used a sawzall type saw with metal cutting blade to cut the tongue and a new  drill bit to make the drilling easy.  All the bolts are thru-bolted though it is not really evident in the pictures.  A quick search on FULTON FOLD AWAY HINGE KITS will turn up numerous sizes and options on where to buy.   Good luck.


----------

